# How to remove Anti-Afterfire Solenoid



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a Briggs 16hp with an Anti-Afterfire Solenoid. The solenoid is about 2" long and shaped like a cylinder or a chap stick. It has two wire plugged into the bottom.

I see no where you can put a wrench on it to remove it. How do I get it off?

Also....when the solenoid comes off will the carb bowel fall off too?

Unplug it....clamp fuel line and remove.....but how?

Thanks~~Ron Model #31C707 Type 0230E1 Code 0310102E


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*What now???????*

Ok.........Got it off. Plunger was stuck down in the key on (run) position. Freed it up and it pops up and down like it should.

When I took the solenoid out....the bowl was full of gas and drained out. After putting the solenoid back in and trying it again it still would not fire up and run.

Took the solenoid back out and the bowl was full of gas and drained out. Tells me...the float is working.

Checked the spark and it is fine. Pulled the plug wire and grounded it.

What's next???? Please help~~~~~Ron

Somebody mentioned ignition module failure. Where is it and how do I check it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Easy way to check is to just prime the engine with a little fuel. If it starts and runs out the prime then ignition is good and carb. needs work.


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the Anti-Afterfire Solenoid. It switches back and forth fine. You unplug it and the engine stops running. 
I put in a new spark plug, fuel filter and shut off valve in the gas line. Also...checked the cap for vent blockage. 

Checked the spark while cranking and it is hot and jumps far. 

Pulled the carbuerator and cleaned it. Didn't need it...it was clean as a new one. Blew through all holes and put back on engine. 

NOW...The only thing I observed is while it is running at a slow speed (the only speed it runs) is that the black rubber hose running from the plastic elbow (where the air filter sits) to the top of the engine. It has no suction in or blowing out. WHAT SHOULD IT BE DOING? 

I can get it to run if I prime it or put it on full choke and crank it alot. BUT...it is running at a fast idle even when the throttle lever is set on max for mowing. 

It will not advance to max engine speed for mowing. Checked the throttle linkage and everything is working as it should. 

Any and all suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks~~~~Ron



Thanks~~~Ron


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*How do I do it?*

This was suggested on another site:

Another Suggestion: This Briggs engine is almost 9 years old. When was the LAST time that you checked and/or adjusted the valve lash on the engine?

I've never done this...Would someone be so kind to walk me through this process. I have experience with setting the lash on auto engines years ago. I have the tools and feeler gauges.

Please give me step by step and what is the lash set at on this Briggs 16hp 1-Cylinder engine.

Thanks for all your help. Ron


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Gonna do the valve lash*

OK...I have been enlightened on how to adjust the valves. Watched a You Tube Video and another person walked me through it. I'll give it a try the first of the week. I'll keep you posted. Thanks to all.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The adjustment procedure is at the bottom of the page in this link.Pay attention to the 1/4" (past) top dead center when you do the adjustment.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/support/frequently-asked-questions/Servicing the valves/


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Love this computer!!!*



usmcgrunt said:


> The adjustment procedure is at the bottom of the page in this link.Pay attention to the 1/4" (past) top dead center when you do the adjustment.
> 
> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/support/frequently-asked-questions/Servicing the valves/


Great site....Thank you~~~~~Ron:thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

You tube has become a very helpful site for assistance.


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*It's Done!!!*

Intake lobe on the cam is wiped out. They want $300.00 at local shop to fix it. I can buy a brand new (2 yr warranty) 16.5hp from a big shop in Atlanta, Ga for $449.00 including FREE shipping.

That's the route I'm gonnna take.........if it was 20 yrs. ago I would accept the challenge. Not now with these arthritic hands and old timers disease.

Thanks for you help!!!!


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Mowing Again!!!*

New engine installed and running perfectly. Wife will be happy I got her mower fixed.:woohoo:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Now days it is almost cheaper to buy new vs overhauling an engine.


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Agreed*

Amen to that!!! I'm into old cars, street rods, customs etc. I just buy new Crate Motors and be done with it. Can't beat the warranties and working with clean new parts.:thumbsup:

Have a good one!!!! Ron


----------

